

Ask HN: Can I move over to JSF from PHP? - nshankar

I am old timer to technology. My first language was Fortran (I am an engineer) and then C. I did a few websites in PHP. Listening to a lot of boo against PHP recently, I am thinking of moving over.<p>As I learnt C pretty early, Java comes close in terms of syntax. But, I don't hear Java in casual computing, as much as Ruby (RoR) and Python (Django).What  a pity, Java is sidelined to an enterprise architecture!<p>With JSF2, Java is poised to be in the limelight. With JSF and some client side javascript code, Java is suited for quick webwork that can scale very well. Guys, what do you think about giving Java its worth?
======
josegonzalez
JSF appears to be very enterprisey, and not quite what the "popular" web-word
views web applications as. If you are moving from PHP to another language
because of the "popular" view, the least you could do is pick a framework that
won't blow monkey-chunks.

That said, if you're still serious about moving from PHP - which more than
gets things done IMO - then I suggest looking at Play Framework[1]. It's
pretty awesome, and comes in a Scala version as well.

[1]. <http://www.playframework.org/>

~~~
nshankar
I've heard Play framework ver 2.0 is a disaster.

